# IM Competition Log



## tryintogetbig (Nov 2, 2004)

Alright here are my stats:

6'1.75" - 160lbs - 10.5% bf

neck - 14.75"
right arm - 12.25"
Chest - 36.25"
Shoulders - 45"
waist - 30.25"
right thigh - 20.25"
right calf - 14.25"



*GOAL:* BULK- AS MUCH LEAN MASS AS POSSIBLE


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 2, 2004)

Today i did Chest and Back. - i don't think i am going to upload my workout journal online due to the extra time to type it in.


My biggest challenge in the past has always been eating enough calories, the training is the easy part. Im hoping the IM Competition will give me the extra motivation!!!


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck!  See you at the finish line!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

trying to gain lean body mass will be a challenge for sure.  You have to eat a lot of clean foods ... something I couldn't do

Good luck and happy eating!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, good luck!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks every one on the good wishes. The diet has always been my weak point.

Yesterday i did Shoulders and arms. And today is a rest day. Back in the gym tommorow.

Good luck to everyone else that is in on the competition!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

trying ... you might want to ask a Mod to move this into the newly created comp holding place


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 5, 2004)

Alirght had anyother great workout today. Got off work at 1pm and did chest and back today. and have been eating ever since.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

You should keep track of your lifts in here too, we could all help and comment, etc.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 6, 2004)

Did Shoulders and arms today.

Du510 i was considering writing online im just limited on time, and being a little lazy copying frommy workout journal.

I am considering starting HIT routine next week and i will start copying everthing online.

Thanks


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 7, 2004)

Alright, I have decided to give HST a try. My routine will be as follows

week 1 & 2 - 15 rep range
week 3 & 4 - 10 rep range
week 5 & 6 - 5 rep range

Squats
Leg Press
Dead Lift
Barbell Bench : incline flat & decline
Dips
Barbell Rows
WG Chins
and if im still standing some curls and pushdowns


1 set each exercise 3 x a week

I will also copy my workout log online to for everyone


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 8, 2004)

First Day of new workout and boy is was fun. Hitting the legs after not touching them for 2 weeks was a lot of fun. Ok so here it is:

*Squats*       130 x 15
*Leg Press*    270 x 15
*Deadlifts*     130 x 10 (wimped out here, haven't done deadlifts in a couple of months)
*Incline BBB*  75 x 15
*Flat BBB *      85 x 15
*Dips*                x 13
*BB Rows*     75  x 15
*WG Chins*        x 10
*DB Press*     20s x 15
*DB Curls*      20s x 15
*Pushdowns*  90 x 15

Tommorow is rest and lots of eating then back to the gym on wednesday!!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 11, 2004)

Well after working for close to 12 hrs on wed, i didn't make it to the gym so i used that as a rest day and workout today, I will take friday off then finish 3 workout this week on sat.

*Squats* 125 x 15 (I posted a mistake for Tuesday, I squated 120 not 130)
*Leg Press* 280 x 10
*Deads* 130 x 15
*Incline BBB* 80 x 15
*Flat BBB* 90 x 15
*Dips*  0 x 12
*BB Rows* 80 x 15
*WG Chins* 0 x 12
*DB Press* 25 x 15
*DB Curls* 20 x 15
*Crunches* 10 x 15


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 13, 2004)

Halfway through the 15rep cycle and going good. Still need to eat more food.

*Squat * 130 x 15
*Leg Press* 280 x 15
*Deads* 140 x 15
*Incline* 85 x 15
*Flat* 95 x 15
*Dips* 0 x 12
*BB Rows* 85 x 12
*WG Chins* 0 x 12
*DB Press* 30 x 15
*DB Curls* 20 x 12

I have been getting a littl elazy at the end and skippin abs, I need to work on that.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 16, 2004)

Well past the half way mark of 2 weeks of 15 rep range. Damn today was a hell of a workout, I am defiently getting close to my 15 range max on each exercise. I was white as a ghost at the end of my workout, real light headed, i think i would have passed out if i had to do another set. Im guessing its from exhaustion and maybe low sugar levels or something.

Well here's today:

*Squats*    135 x 15
*Leg Press*  290 x 15
*Deads*     150 x 15
*Incline Bench* 90 x 15
*Flat Bench*   100 x 15
*Dips *          0 x 12
*BB Rows*    90 x 15
*WG Chins*    0 x 12
*DB Press *    35 x 15
*Crunches *   10 x 15
*Db Curls*     25 x 15

Well did pretty good on eating today too. Still have trouble eating enough on my rest days. Overall excited about getting into 10 rep range next week!!!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 21, 2004)

Been busy and haven't had time to update my workouts.
But i went a head and took some measurements. so here we go:

174lbs - 12% BF

neck 15.25"
Right arm 12.75"
Chest 37.5"
Shoulders 47"
waist 31.25"
right Thigh 21.25"
right calf 14.75"


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 21, 2004)

I need to start cleaning up my diet so i don't get any chub!!!! My main focus this week is to start in 10 rep range for HST, and to eat enough calories, as little fatty food as possible(except for thanksgiving)

So far pretty good


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 22, 2004)

Had a good workout today, it was fairly easy today. Eat lots of clean food today, thats good!!!

I also added another set for back!

*Squats*   130 x 10
*Leg Press* 310 x 10
*Dead Lifts* 150 x 10
*Incline *       95 x 10
*Flat*          105 x 10
*Dips*         0 x 10
*BB Rows*   110 x 10
*WG Chins*  0 x 10
*CG Rows*  90 x 10
*DB Press*  35 x 10
*DB Curls*   25 x 10
*abs *         15 x 10


----------



## tryintogetbig (Nov 28, 2004)

Well got busy and haven't had time to updat my workout...

_*11/25*[_I]

*Squats*     140 x 10
*Leg Press*  320 x 10
*Deads*       160 x 10
*Incline BBB* 100 x 10
*Flat BBB*    110 x 10
*Dips*            0 x 10
*BB Rows*     120 x 10
*WG Chins*       0 x 10
*CG Rows*      100 x 10
*DB Press*     40 x 10
*DB Curls*      25 x 10
*Abs*        15 x 10

_*11/28*_
*Squats*       150 x 10
*Leg Press *    330 x 10
*Deads*        170 x 10
*Incline BBB*  105 x 10
*Flat BBB*      115 x 10
*Dips*             0   x 10
*BB Rows*      130 x 10
*WG Chins*      0 x 10
*CG Rows*       110 x 10
*DB Press      * 45 x 10
*DB Curls*        30 x 9


----------



## tryintogetbig (Dec 1, 2004)

11/30

Squats      160 x 10
Leg Press   340 x 10
Deads       180 x 10
Incline BBB 110 x 10
Flat BBB     120 x 10
Dips            0  x 10
BB Rows     140 x 10
WG Chins   0 x 10
CG Cable Rows 120 x 10
DB Press 45 x 10
DB Curls  30 x 10
ABs 15 x 10 x 2


----------



## tryintogetbig (Dec 1, 2004)

My dead lifts and squats are going strong as hell. Most I ever squated was like 250 x 4 and i know im going to demolish that when i get into the 5 rep week. And the dead lifts i keep think im going to max out early but i am able to keep pounding out 10 reps. Onwards i go...


----------

